# porque no puedo insertar columnas?



## quemero73

tengo una planilla de calculo excel que va desde la A hasta la AG

quiero insertar entre las columnas  T Y U  dos columnas mas. en principio trate de crearlas dandole a INSERTAR pero no me dejo..   las cree al final en  AF Y AG

las copie y luego las quise insertar donde comento mas arriba y me sale esto.

PARA PREVENIR POSIBLES PERDIDAS DE DATOS MICROSOFT EXCEL etc etc etd no permite desplazar fuera de la hoja de calculo celdas con datos

etc etc etc   

se entiende?

que puedo hacer?

gracias


----------



## Greg Truby

Es un error por parte de Excel conocido por varios años.

Si hace una búsqueda para términos críticos usted topará con artículos como esto:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;305568&Product=xlw2K


----------



## quemero73

no me funciono.. algo hice mal. me lo diirias en español?


----------



## galileogali

aca esta en español

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/305568/es


----------



## Brend

Prueba CTRL + 6     
https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...cel-2007-559f37da-2b7f-4548-a58d-96669f5310d6


----------

